# Advice please on horse I gifted and has now been sold on.



## caro72 (13 March 2017)

Hello, I'd really like some advice on this. I gifted my horse to a woman I know about a year ago, due to going through divorce etc etc. I have kept in touch with her, and she loaned him to a friend of hers, then sold him, without my knowledge and assurances he would stay with her. My mistake for trusting her with a gift of a horse, and I have to accept that. 

This friend now has him up for sale. I would buy him back, (my situation is a lot more stable now) but she keeps changing her mind about whether she wants to sell him. My concern is that she has lost her job (so how can she afford to keep a horse) has not ridden him, and he's an ex racer, so prone to being passed on as he's a handful at times. 
Legally, I don't think I have any rights at all, as he was gifted (although I did not give her a receipt for him).
Any advice much appreciated, very worried about this lovely horse.


----------



## bonny (13 March 2017)

I don't think it's any different to any horse for sale, if you want him back then make an offer ?


----------



## caro72 (13 March 2017)

I have - she keeps changing her mind about selling him.


----------



## ycbm (13 March 2017)

caro72 said:



			I have - she keeps changing her mind about selling him.
		
Click to expand...

Take cash on a day close to benefits pay day or when the rent/mortgage is due, when hopefully she will be very short of money. Show her the actual notes, the sight of money will often persuade a person to make up their mind. Take the horse immediately and get a receipt signed. . If she won't take the money then there is nothing you can do, I'm afraid.


----------



## caro72 (13 March 2017)

Good thinking, thank you. I will try. She lives some distance from me, but worth the trip


----------



## honetpot (13 March 2017)

ycbm said:



			Take cash on a day close to benefits pay day or when the rent/mortgage is due, when hopefully she will be very short of money. Show her the actual notes, the sight of money will often persuade a person to make up their mind. Take the horse immediately and get a receipt signed. . If she won't take the money then there is nothing you can do, I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

  I would try this or alternatively if she is expecting to get an ear full or feel uncomfortable get a friend to go and buy it.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (13 March 2017)

So so sorry for you OP, I can't offer any wisdom other to commiserate with your plight and say what a horrid little rat this person is.

A really good chum of mine gifted her lovely mare to me; I'd no more think of selling her than I would of selling a member of my family. When you're given something precious - and what is more precious than someone's well-loved horse - than in my mind there is a responsibility involved. If this woman wasn't able to keep the horse, or was having problems affording it, then in that case she should have come back to you and explained the position and given you the option to take the horse back and/or mebbe find someone else to take on, but to sell on, NO, never.

So sorry, hope you somehow get this sorted. The only thing which might achieve success to this hard-hearted and ungrateful little madam is as a poster above has suggested, and that is to try and find the right time and flash some brash cash under her greedy little nose, whilst at the same time having your transport to get your horse away from there quietly waiting unobtrusively neaby so you can load up immediately and go. Even though it would rankle with me to have to buy my own horse back, I'd still do it. 

Dunno what else you can do TBH. Hope all works out.


----------



## caro72 (13 March 2017)

Thank you for your replies. It does rankle to have to buy my own horse back, but I can't bear to think of him being passed around, particularly as he can be a handful, and she seems a very unconfident rider.  He's already been rescued from the meat wagon, I just want to make sure he doesn't end up there again. I'll post an update when I know what's happening. My partner just wants to go get him, but Ive got to do things properly


----------



## milliepops (13 March 2017)

ycbm said:



			Take cash on a day close to benefits pay day or when the rent/mortgage is due, when hopefully she will be very short of money. Show her the actual notes, the sight of money will often persuade a person to make up their mind. Take the horse immediately and get a receipt signed. . If she won't take the money then there is nothing you can do, I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

^^this.
I was given a horse which I've ended up keeping but I didn't think I would do.. . Previous owner wouldn't have had any say in that decision tbh  as she didn't want to keep her any longer... if she wanted the final say then she should have probably put her on loan. Just mentioning as we don't know the other side of this..  the op couldn't keep the horse in the first place and doesn't sound like the other person can do either in light of the job problem... 

It's a sad situation but unfortunately once a horse is signed over then the new owner can do what they please.. . Hope it works out for you though op,  will keep fingers crossed.


----------



## Orangehorse (13 March 2017)

ycbm said:



			Take cash on a day close to benefits pay day or when the rent/mortgage is due, when hopefully she will be very short of money. Show her the actual notes, the sight of money will often persuade a person to make up their mind. Take the horse immediately and get a receipt signed. . If she won't take the money then there is nothing you can do, I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

This absolutely, also the bit about having the transport nearby.  What a sad situation for you.  Hope there is a happy ending.


----------



## caro72 (24 March 2017)

Just to update...after much wrangling I have him back. I feel very lucky indeed, it was such a mistake to let him go in the first place, and could have ended very differently. I ended up hiring a wagon, driving the 100 miles or so there with the cash, and she agreed it was best for him to come back to me. He's skinny, his feet are a mess, but he's back. I'm so relieved. Thank you for all your suggestions- they really helped xx


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (24 March 2017)

V glad you have him back now, despite it costing you shed loads.
Hope he enjoys the tlc


----------



## shadeofshyness (24 March 2017)

Aw I do love a happy ending - glad you have him back OP. Best of luck getting him back to normal x


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 March 2017)

That's brilliant. I'm sure you'll have back to peak health soon.


----------



## PorkChop (24 March 2017)

Definitely a happy ending, well done and thanks for the update


----------



## irish_only (26 March 2017)

Well that's made me smile. Very pleased for you


----------



## ycbm (26 March 2017)

That's lovely, made my morning.  Can we have a picture now you've got him home, please?


----------



## eatmyshorts (12 April 2017)

Brilliant! Glad to hear it had a happy ending! Been in a similar situation - i literally remortaged my house, hired a lorry, & travelled from Scotland to England to buy him back for silly money (he's now happily retired with me).


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (12 April 2017)

Good on ya OP.

Any of us would've done the same.

Glad there's a happy ending on this one!! 

Yay!


----------

